# PowerMac et carte PCI USB2



## Olive94 (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

Je compte mettre une carte pci/usb2 dans mon G4 AGP, comme on peut en trouver chez clg .
Mais ayant la chance d'habiter pas trop loin de la fameuse "rue montgallet" à Paris, je me demandais si les cartes usb 2 pour pc qu'ils vendent la bas, et dont les prix défient toute conccurence, etaient compatible avec OS X... vu que c'est, somme toute, un composant assez "standart".

Si qqun a une idée.. merci !


----------



## Olive94 (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, je me réponds à moi meme : OX 10.3.9 sur mon G4 sawtooth agp accepte tres bien sans driver une carte pci/usb2 de marque "connectland", qui a priori ne semble pas destiné pour mac. Prix : 6 euros rue montgallet.
J'ai mis une fiche concernant cette carte sur le site osxcompatible.free.fr ici


----------



## ptitchout (29 Avril 2005)

Salut Olive94,

J'ai un G4/400 Mhz, 1Go Ram et je reflechis pour ajouter un DD externe via une carte USB 2.0. (externe car je compte bien investir dans un beau G5 un de ces 4 et récuperer mon DD).

Bref, aprés ces quelques jours d'utilisation de ta nouvelle carte, je voudrais savoir si tu en est toujours satisfaite. Les débits de transferts sont OK ?

Je ne pense pas avoir lóportunité d'aller Rue Montgallet (Je suis à Strasbourg) alors si tu as des conseils utiles, je suis preneur.

Sur ce, je te remercie d'avance pour ta reponse et bonne continuation.


----------



## PPNM (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
J'avais acheté une carte USB2 MacWay (10¤, d'accord...!).
A présent que j'ai des périphs USB2 (un aluice et un compact drive), je constate que tout transfert commence bien, mais boucle avant la fin et plante le finder.
Ce, sous panther ou tiger.

Qui possède un G4 MDD bi1,25 et peut me conseiller une carte 4 ports qui fonctionne bien sur ce matériel (de préférence en USB2 ou 1 sous X mais aussi en USB1 sous classic)?.

Merci par avance...

AL


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

PPNM a dit:
			
		

> J'avais acheté une carte USB2 MacWay (10¤, d'accord...!).
> A présent que j'ai des périphs USB2 (un aluice et un compact drive), je constate que tout transfert commence bien, mais boucle avant la fin et plante le finder.
> Ce, sous panther ou tiger.
> 
> Qui possède un G4 MDD bi1,25 et peut me conseiller une carte 4 ports qui fonctionne bien sur ce matériel (de préférence en USB2 ou 1 sous X mais aussi en USB1 sous classic)?.


Tu m'inquiètes, j'avais l'intention d'acheter exactement cette carte et de l'installer sur la même machine que toi... Tes problèmes arrivent sous quel OS ?
Tes périphériques sont à la norme USB1 ou 2 ?


----------



## PPNM (16 Août 2005)

Rappel: cette carte Macway porte leur réf CARGEN0021 (facture) mais est de marque Sanxi réf CK0001.
La doc de Macway précise "compatible USB1 sous 8.6 à 9.x, usb 2 fonctionnel sous X".
Elle comporte 4 ports externes, 1 interne.

J'ai toujours eu quelques PB en USB1, peu graves (débrancher cable et remettre) en mettant dessus un hub... logique à la réflexion, j'étais toujours sous X, et j'incriminais le hub.

Quand j'ai acheté un Compact drive, mes transferts de fichiers (photos) en USB2 se sont plantés 9 fois sur 10 (bouclage en cours puis finder planté); comme ce périph est formaté fat32, je l'ai mis en cause et reformaté. Puis je me suis aperçu qu'en USB1 (donc pas sur la carte, sur un port d'origine) les transferts sont nickel (mais lents!).
Aors j'ai essayé avec un Aluice (DD FW + USB2): mêmes PB d'arrêt du transfert avec obligation de redémarrer.

Voilà: on dirait qu'un composant "chauffe" et de met en caraffe quelques minutes après le début des transferts...
Dû à ma carte ou au modèle?

Je suis sous 10.3 (0 à 9) et 10.4.2

Si tu décides de l'acheter quand même et sans PB à l'usage, je te demanderai d'essayer la mienne.
A ta disposition.
AL


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

PPNM a dit:
			
		

> Rappel: cette carte Macway porte leur réf CARGEN0021 (facture) mais est de marque Sanxi réf CK0001.
> La doc de Macway précise "compatible USB1 sous 8.6 à 9.x, usb 2 fonctionnel sous X".
> Elle comporte 4 ports externes, 1 interne.


La référence n'est pas indiquée sur leur site mais vu qu'il n'existe qu'un seul modèle répondant à cette description, il doit forcément s'agir de ce modèle..






> J'ai toujours eu quelques PB en USB1, peu graves (débrancher cable et remettre) en mettant dessus un hub... logique à la réflexion, j'étais toujours sous X, et j'incriminais le hub.


Ben heu non, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Il n'y a aucune raison qu'un hub ne fonctionne pas, c'est même prévu pour, sauf si l'un ou l'autre est en panne.



> Quand j'ai acheté un Compact drive, mes transferts de fichiers (photos) en USB2 se sont plantés 9 fois sur 10 (bouclage en cours puis finder planté); comme ce périph est formaté fat32, je l'ai mis en cause et reformaté. Puis je me suis aperçu qu'en USB1 (donc pas sur la carte, sur un port d'origine) les transferts sont nickel (mais lents!).
> Aors j'ai essayé avec un Aluice (DD FW + USB2): mêmes PB d'arrêt du transfert avec obligation de redémarrer.


J'ai l'intention d'utiliser cette carte pour y brancher une clé USB2 formatée FAT32 qui fait également lecteur de cartes mémoires (MemoryStickPro pour mon usage), un APN Sony en USB2 et un iPodMini. 
Il n'est pas question pour moi d'y brancher un disque dur.
Pas de hub USB prévu non plus.



> Je suis sous 10.3 (0 à 9) et 10.4.2


Je suis également sous 10.4.2



> Si tu décides de l'acheter quand même et sans PB à l'usage, je te demanderai d'essayer la mienne.


Sans problème.
Mais peut-être que ta carte possède un défaut d'origine ? N'as tu pas essayé de te la faire échanger ?


----------



## PPNM (17 Août 2005)

Compte tenu de la faible capacité des appareils que tu veux brancher sur cette carte, peut-être n'auras-tu pas de PB; mes transferts étaient de l'ordre du giga....
Et, à la réflexion, il me semble que j'avais des soucis pour vider mon APN usb1 lorsque je le branchais en usb2; aucun pb sur un port usb1 natif.

Quant à demander un échange, j'avais acheté cette carte bien longtemps avant de la tester avec un périph non usb1...

Tiens-moi au courant!.

AL

alain.longeron@freesbee.fr


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

PPNM a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu de la faible capacité des appareils que tu veux brancher sur cette carte, peut-être n'auras-tu pas de PB; mes transferts étaient de l'ordre du giga....


Ben je vais quand même vider assez régulièrement une MemoryStick Pro de 1Go en USB2 ! Je n'ai pas très envie de prendre le risque de perdre des photos lors des transferts ! 1Go c'est quand même pas rien....  

Sinon, tant qu'on y est, est ce que quelqu'un d'autre qui suit ce thread aurait un bon avis sur une autre carte PCI USB2 compatible Mac et dans cet ordre de prix (- de 10 Euros) ??


----------



## pierru (5 Janvier 2006)

Je sais que ça ne va pas faire beaucoup avancer le shimilimili... mais je viens de recevoir la famouse carte USB PCI de Macway à 9,90 Euros et, sur mon Mac 4400/160, elle plante le système au démarrage. Boum.
Dès que je l'enlève, tout va bien.
Affaire à suivre??


----------



## MarcMame (6 Janvier 2006)

pierru a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir la famouse carte USB PCI de Macway à 9,90 Euros et, sur mon Mac 4400/160, elle plante le système au démarrage.


De quel système il s'agit ?


----------



## MacMario (6 Janvier 2006)

Suis  intéressé  par celle-ci

KeySpan USB 2.0 Card - PCI	CHF 49.00


Nouvelle version de cette carte désormais dotée de 5 ports USB (4 externes et 1 interne) compatibles USB 1.1 et 2.0 !!! Transfert de données jusqu'à 480 Mbits/sec ! Garantie 5 ans.

Attention : Cette carte n'est pas compatible avec les PowerMac G5 !

Interface(s) : PCI


Quelqu'un connait et qu'est ce quel  Vaut?


----------



## pierru (7 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> De quel système il s'agit ?



Compléments d'info (transmis au SAV Macway - en attente de réponse) : 
il s'agit d'un Power PC 4400/160 sous OS 9.1
l"erreur système arrive très vite pendant le boot et affiche "erreur type 11" 
(support Apple :  11  dsMiscErr    miscellaneous hardware exception error) 

Pilotes : 
Téléchargement et installation de USB adapter card support 1.4.1 
(What Is Installed 
   USB Adapter Card Support installs the following extensions in your System Folder. 
* USB Support 
* USB Device Extension 
* USB Software Locator (requires Mac OS 9) 
* HID Library 
* Serial ShimLib 
* USB Mass Storage Support 
* USB Mass Storage Extension) 
Résultat : idem 

Maisla pub web Macway dit : "· Sous MacOS 9.1 à 9.2.2, installez les pilotes USB intégrés dans l'installeur du CD MacOS" 
Car en effet : (Apple support pour 1.4.1): 
Important: Mac OS versions 9.1 and later include a later version of this software. Installing USB Adapter Card
Support 1.4.1 over Mac OS 9.1, 9.2 or later could result in the USB adapter card not working. 
Donc installation à partir du CD 9.1 (USB version 1.4.6) 
Résultat : toujours pareil. 

A vous donc la parole dans l'espoir que ....


----------



## MarcMame (10 Janvier 2006)

Si tu le peux, fait une réinstallation complete de MacOS 9 sur ton Mac, effectue les mises à jour jusqu'au 9.2.2 et ensuite seulement installe ta carte USB. Le fait que tu ais installé les drivers de la carte génére peut-être des conflits.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (19 Janvier 2006)

PPNM a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'avais acheté une carte USB2 MacWay (10¤, d'accord...!).
> A présent que j'ai des périphs USB2 (un aluice et un compact drive), je constate que tout transfert commence bien, mais boucle avant la fin et plante le finder.
> Ce, sous panther ou tiger.
> ...


Salut, ;-)
j'ai un PowerMac MDD avec Tiger et je voudrais acheter moi aussi une carte USB 2.0 (pas de Classic), pour ma caméra Olympus et d'autres périphériques. Mes options sont:
D-Link DU-520 Carte USB 2.0 - PCI
http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=25_44&products_id=2124

KeyPlug USB 2.0 Card - PCI
http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=25_44&products_id=378

KeySpan USB 2.0 Card - PCI
http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=25_44&products_id=375

Je suis tenté par la KeySpan, ayant le chip NEC...


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (22 Janvier 2006)

Alors, je voudrais ajouter une carte USB2-4 ports-à mon PowerMac G4 MDD Dual. J'ai recherché dans le forum et ailleurs. DEs copains en Angleterre m'ont conseillé une Belkin:
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...62&Section.Section_Path=/USB/HostControllers/





Cette carte ne semble pas êtte dispo en Suisse.  

Alors j'ai regardé d'autres alternatives: KeySpan, KeyPlug, D-Link et Sonnet. Avec la D-Link, j'ai lu des problèmes, donc "fuori dalle balle".  Sonnet semble être très bien. Un conseil d'achat, svp?


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (8 Février 2006)

J'ai achété une carte Maxxtro USB2: ça marche sous TIger. Testé avec ma caméra Olympus: positif. Par contre, avec un test avec la mod "sleep", le clavier ne répondait plus! Celui-ci, était branché au hub du Formac, qui était branché au port USB1.1 de mon Mac. Redémarrage, toujours rien.  Alors, j'ai branché ce cable USB du Formac dans la nouvelle carte et hop! ça marche. Tout est normal.


----------



## fico (13 Février 2006)

J'ai installé une carte PCI usb 2 (de marque connectland) sur mon G4 bi pro 500 ,mais cette carte est destiné exclusivement au monde PC...Lorsque je connecte un disque dur externe ,il monte sur le bureau,mais si je touche au fichier du disque le G4 bugge...La carte n'est pas complètement reconnu dans les infos systeme apple sur l'onglet carte pci...reconnu en partie aussi sur l'onglet usb...mais elle ne fonctionne pas...Est-ce qu'il y a une solution a ce problème...
merci pour votre aide..:hein:


----------



## fico (14 Février 2006)

alors c'est sans espoir...


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (14 Février 2006)

Changer de carte: Belkin ou Keyspan.  Et regarder si le fabricant indique la compatibilité avec Mac OSX.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Février 2006)

Encore un test: Tiger voit 4 ports USB1.1 et un high-speed (interne). La carte étant vendue comme USB2 et compatible OSX, elle va être rendue et remboursée. Leçon: ne jamais acheter des mato de Maxxtro et jamais chez MediaMarkt.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Février 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> Encore un test: Tiger voit 4 ports USB1.1 et un high-speed (interne). La carte étant vendue comme USB2 et compatible OSX, elle va être rendue et remboursée.


Attention, je crois que la vitesse affichée est la vitesse de communication avec l'appareil connecté. Elle ne reflete pas forcément la vitesse possible du bus lui même.
Branche un périphérique que tu sais être en USB2 sur le port interne pour vérifier que tu es bien en USB2 et ensuite branche ce périphérique sur tous les autres ports pour vérifier.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Février 2006)

Salut Marc,
la caméra Olympus est bien USB2.0. J'ai fait ce test au contraire, sauf pour le port interne.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Février 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ce test au contraire, sauf pour le port interne.


Que veut dire cette phrase ? Mon traducteur automatique me fait un kernel panic à chaque fois qu'il essaye de la comprendre.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Février 2006)

Haha désolé, je ne suis pas francophone. :rateau: J'avais branché la seule péripherique que j'ai dans chaque prise USB, pour voir laquelle était occupée à chaque fois...et trouver laquelle était vraiment USB2.0. Dans System Profiler, cette quatrième porte, high-speed, n'est jamais utilisé. J'ai fait le tour des quatre portes physiques, mais au fait dans Sys. Prof. le tour se faisait entre 3 portes USB.

Je n'ai pas essaié la porte interne.

La carte a été démontée. J'ai trouvé deux places qui vendent la Belkin.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Février 2006)

Donc tu vas changer la carte ? En esperant que ça marche cette fois....


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (17 Février 2006)

Oui, avec une Belkin. Ca *doit* marcher.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Mars 2006)

En fait, ça ne marche pas encore: il y a une porte high-speed, 2 usb. :hein:  La porte interne n'est pas USB2.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Mars 2006)

Ma question à Belkin:


> Purchased a 5 ports PCI USB 2.0 card for my PowerMac G4 Dual MDD. Card is recognized but sees 2 USB ports plus one high-speed port. Is it normal?


La réponse:


> Mr. Goggia,
> That is correct. It should have the 2,1.1 NEC open host controllers & the 1, 2.0 Enhanced Open Host Controller. That is normal.
> 
> For any further assistance, please feel free to contact us again.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mars 2006)

En gros, tu t'es fait enflé par une publicité quasi mensongère.... Pas cool.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (2 Mars 2006)

Non, ou presque. La faute à Olympus, qui a le courage d'écrire:


> USB 2.0 Full Speed



 :hein: 

Hélas, ce n'est pas du Hi-speed USB 2.0, mais du USB 1.1. :mouais:  Donc attention!!!!!! Voir http://www.everythingusb.com/usb2/faq.htm


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mars 2006)

Tu veux dire qu'en fait, ta carte USB 2.0 fonctionne correctement mais que c'est donc ton APN qui n'est pas à la norme Hi-Speed ?
Je trouve quand même gonflé de la part d'Olympus d'inscrire USB 2.0 (même si il n'est pas inscrit Hi-Speed) alors qu'il ne fonctionne pas à cette vitesse (480mbps). Olympus aurait du inscrire USB 1.1, pas 2.0, sachant que de toute façon, la norme 2.0 est rétrocompatible avec les puces à la norme 1.1


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (3 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'en fait, ta carte USB 2.0 fonctionne correctement mais que c'est donc ton APN qui n'est pas à la norme Hi-Speed ?


Oui!



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve quand même gonflé de la part d'Olympus d'inscrire USB 2.0 (même si il n'est pas inscrit Hi-Speed) alors qu'il ne fonctionne pas à cette vitesse (480mbps). Olympus aurait du inscrire USB 1.1, pas 2.0, sachant que de toute façon, la norme 2.0 est rétrocompatible avec les puces à la norme 1.1


Eh oui, encore une fois. :mouais: J'ai dû effectuer des recherches avant de comprendre la différence entre "hi-speed USB 2.0" et "USB 2.0 full speed".


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (3 Mars 2006)

Petite note: pas sûr que une carte PCI marche avec le PCI-X des G5. Sonnet vend des cartes compatibles PCI et PCI-X.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Mars 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> Petite note: pas sûr que une carte PCI marche avec le PCI-X des G5. Sonnet vend des cartes compatibles PCI et PCI-X.


Non, en effet, beaucoup de cartes PCI ne sont pas directement compatible dans les Macs PCI-X. La rétro-compatibilité est relativement limitée.


----------



## mistertitan (23 Novembre 2006)

quid de la derniere carte PCI USB2 de chez macway. celle que j'ai achet&#233; il y a deux ans  est HS, et je me rend en plus compte qu'elle avait les meme pb que mes 2 coll&#232;gues ci dessus.


----------

